# Transmission issue



## ish (Sep 18, 2004)

Hello everyone,

I just purchased a 93 maxima with 117,000 mile and i have had tranny problems since i got it. The auto transmission doesnt shift after 3000 rpm. i have to put it in second to drive on the highway and does 45mph on 5000 rpm. I think its shot and i sent it to get replaced. I paid 600 for the car and the job is 1250 so i think i did good. Any opinions. Also does anyone know of a Used parts place to get things such as a window switches and cheap Mods. I know theres one for mustangs in georgia called stangparts.com. Let me know whats out there.

Thanx guys


----------

